# faberge (type) pumpkin



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Hey, Mods. I really think that I ought to have my own sticky. I keep finding stuff that I would like to share with everyone but I think that I'm overloading the new thread button...

Anyway, found this on instructables.com

http://www.instructables.com/id/faberge-type-pumpkin/


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Instructables is a good source of how-to info on any number of things and is worth keeping a link in you bookmark file.

http://www.instructables.com/


----------

